# Where to buy 2" dust hose?



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have ridgid vac with a dust deputy and the supplied 2" hose(2" X 3')is too short for the new cart I build. I tried lowes, Home Depot, Amazon and rockler do not sell them (2" x 5' hose.)

My other option is build one from pvc pipes.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Aren't they all 2-1/2" ? That's the standard size for a shop vac hose.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Maylar said:


> Aren't they all 2-1/2" ? That's the standard size for a shop vac hose.




It's not.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I think you are right it's a 2.5" 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

That's weird then because was at Home Depot this morning with the 90 degree hose elbow from the kit and try to fit it on a 2" pvc pipe and it did not fit, too big. 
Can someone confirm this if you have a dust deputy ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

oh, you don't want to know the curious way vendors have to "measure" hose diameters.
in my experience, you buy a bunch of stuff and fiddle with it until you find pieces that fit together.

if PVC/copper pipe people measured ala' flex hose makers we'd all be soaking wet.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah I know I hate buying hoses and adapters etc hard to get it right. I'm just going to call Oneida and see what they have to offer instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Regarding 2" pvc pipe, it is a nominal, not an actual size. See this: https://www.rolledalloys.com/tools/pipe-chart/


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a Dust Deputy attached to the top of a Home Depot 5 gallon pail. It connects with the standard 2-1/2" shop vac hoses in my shop.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

I used 2 1/2" dust collection hose cut to length and clamped both ends. I think the vac side connector I bought at HD. It was part of a 3 pc accessory set.

Hope this helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/reinforced-suction-delivery-hose-green-10m-x-2/13658

Sold by my local hardware store. Must be similar in US.
johnep


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Carl10 said:


> I used 2 1/2" dust collection hose cut to length and clamped both ends. I think the vac side connector I bought at HD. It was part of a 3 pc accessory set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it this one Carl?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Those might work, they just look different from what I have. This link to amazon shows the fitting, but what I bought did not include the hose it was just one of thefittings shown and 2 other fittings I did not need. I already had some of these fittings from another vacuum hose and tried it on the DC hose and it fit great, so when I saw it at the store I grabbed it. It was a few years ago and I don't see it online now. I have also seen many comments from others about inconsistency of DC hose diameters from brand to brand. I have not had an issue yet.

https://www.amazon.com/2-1-10-Hose-...24&sr=8-78&keywords=2+1/2"+vacuum+accessories

Hope this helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I was looking for some fittings . . . went to Home Depot - where they have a whole couple bays with shop vacs on display. and bins of "fittings" - pick up a fitting and try the size on the row of display vacs/hoses. some fit, some don't. some have a taper to the male ends, some have a taper on the female ends, some have no taper at all.

add in PVC - major fit issues. or the thin walled pvc for landscaping. "stock" flex hose by-the-foot on a reel fits nothing.

I was in a to-the-trade oriented plumbing supply joint - they have rubber with hose clamp "reducers" for billions and billions of sizes - plumbers need that kind of stuff to mate up copper/pvc/cast iron/ceramic/etc. consumer type stores rarely have 'the complete set' - and typically not the larger diameter stuff.

who knew dust collecting could be such an interesting hobby . . .


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good thing that Home Depot one works just fine. Thanks for everyone's help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

